

What goes on in our minds when we see someone naked?  - wozniacki
http://www.aeonmagazine.com/being-human/what-our-minds-do-when-we-see-someones-body/

======
nzp
An interesting read, some actually novel empirical data, although the title is
a bit link-baity.

I can't help but wonder if this is a learned response in most cultures, i.e.
where clothes play a significant social role. One doesn't see many scantly
clad university professors vs. working without too much clothes is usually
reserved for jobs not requiring particular intelligence or education, so we
come to extrapolate from that experience. It would be interesting to see if
this effect manifests in societies where people usually go naked or without
much clothes. It would also be interesting to see whether this is just about
the nakedness or does it apply to other imaginable forms of "embodiment" (from
this article I somehow get the intuition that it would).

